# [EVDL] Solectria AC325/UMOC Controller Information



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you wind up finally getting a schematic? I am also trying to get a umoc
445tf up and running.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Solectria-AC325-UMOC-Controller-Information-tp1676465p4531654.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

